# [2007] Agricultural restrictions flying from Hawaii



## Judy (Mar 12, 2007)

I've just discovered that United will not be providing any food on my upcoming 8 hour flight from Honolulu to Orlando except sandwiches/snacks for purchase that don't meet my dietary requirements.  I'd like to carry on something to eat, but I'm afraid that my meals will be confiscated by Agriculture Inspection.  I've read the "Agricultural Inspection Notice/ Predeparture Passanger Baggage Inspection Notice for travelers from Hawaii to the US Mainland and Guam" http://www.aphis.usda.gov/lpa/pubs/fsheet_faq_notice/notice_hawaii.pdf But it doesn't really address taking meals onboard.  How about a sandwich that has vegies in it? 
I feel as if the airlines and the government are conspiring to force me to buy unacceptable food at inflated prices 
Does anyone have any experience with taking food on Hawaii - US mainland flights?


----------



## dmharris (Mar 12, 2007)

Great question Judy, unfortunately others will have to answer it. 

Does any feel some of these food restrictions are just hype so we have to buy airport food and drink at inflated prices?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2007)

The issue of agricultural inspection is not hype. It's important that transport of agricultural pests to and from the mainland be minimized.  When pests do translocate, other things happen, such as mass aerial pesticide spraying to control pests such as the Mediterranean fruit fly (which is established in Hawai'i but not on the mainland).

Processed foods normally are not an issue.  In addition, any foods you purchase inside the airport - past the ag checkpoint - are fine. So buy your lunch from one of the airport food vendors.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2007)

At the Ag inspection station there is always a garbage can full of fruits, vegetables, and homemade food - their serious about it!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2007)

And the ag inspection doesn't apply only to passengers leaving.  All agricultural products leaving the island have to have ag clearance - that includes commercial crops.  It also includes tropical plants you might want to have shipped home.

It's the same process as occurs at the US Border; you can't carry citrus in from Canada for example.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 12, 2007)

They will take all of your fruit from you.  However, we walked through with our lunches (3 weeks ago)...consisting of sandwiches with tomatoes and lettuce, et al...and salads.

And, yes, you can buy meals at the airport after going through agriculture...which is fine.

I was surprised they didn't take our sandwiches...


----------



## JLB (Mar 12, 2007)

That reminds me that when we left Hawaii my wife had put Macadamia nuts in _my_ suitcase, which we turned over to a Skycap early in the day and headed to Pearl Harbor.  The Skycap was going to handle the Ag inspection for us.

It dawned on my wife what she had done while we were at Pearl Harbor.  Then she said, "It's you bag, not mine."  

We laugh every time we see Macadamia nuts.

Is it only 8 hours to Orlando?  I thought it was longer to Dallas, but maybe I am including the flight from Dallas to KC.


----------



## Judy (Mar 13, 2007)

JLB said:


> Is it only 8 hours to Orlando?  I thought it was longer to Dallas, but maybe I am including the flight from Dallas to KC.


To be more detailed, we change in Chicago.  Leave Honolulu at 4:25 PM and arrive in Chicago at 5:15 AM.  If I'm figuring the time changes and daylight savings time differences correctly, that would be about 8 hours.  A long time to go without dinner.  Then we change in Chicago and fly another 3 1/2 hours to Orlando. Maybe we'll have time to get something to eat in Chicago, maybe not. 



			
				T_R_Oglpdute said:
			
		

> In addition, any foods you purchase inside the airport - past the ag checkpoint - are fine. So buy your lunch from one of the airport food vendors.


  The inspection notice says that checked baggage will be inspected before check-in and carry-on will be inspected at security.  Are there carry-out food places inside security?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2007)

Judy said:


> Are there carry-out food places inside security?



Not very detailed information, but there are places to buy food:

http://www.honoluluairport.com/


----------



## azsunluvr (Mar 13, 2007)

We bought sandwiches at a local bakery/deli before heading to the airport. I declared it at the ag inspection and was told that was not a problem. He asked specifically about tomatoes and I said "My sandwich has tomatoes on it...is that ok?" He said it was fine.


----------



## cleanheart (Aug 21, 2011)

What about talking nuts on the plane from Hawaii to mainland? any restrictions on that? i mean nuts like cashews, pistachios, pecans etc.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2011)

We once stopped at a Quiznos stand in the concourse, post secuirty, bought mequite chicken subs.  We put them in our carry-on and chowed down while in the air.  Those around us on the flight were envious.

We recently had occasion to dine at an Outback Steakhouse in a concourse, post security. They gave us plastic knives to cut the steak, but they worked. I s'pose we could've taken the steak to go, as well.


----------

